# How to resolve this problem?



## enhhn17 (Feb 1, 2012)

I have this error:

```
error: stdio.h: No such file or directory
warning: implicit declaration of function 'scanf'
warning: nested extern declaration of 'scanf'
```

How can I resolve this problem?


----------



## SirDice (Feb 1, 2012)

Please post your code. We're good but we're not clairvoyant.


----------



## mix_room (Feb 1, 2012)

Your compiler isn't finding the included files. Tell the compiler where the file is located. 

Two hints: 
a) read the error messages. 

b) read the man-pages. 

These two hints will help you solve a lot of your own problems in future.


----------



## fonz (Feb 2, 2012)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Please post your code.


And the command(s) you used to compile the code.


----------



## diegoshaman (Feb 23, 2012)

Are you programming in C? Put:


```
#include <stdio.h>
```


----------



## fonz (Mar 1, 2012)

diegoshaman said:
			
		

> Are you programming in C? Put:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


Swing and a miss. Please read the question.


----------



## fluca1978 (Mar 1, 2012)

fonz said:
			
		

> Swing and a miss. Please read the question.



Yes, the include is surely in place, simply the compiler does not know where it is. Maybe your include path is wrong? We need the compiling command to dig more.


----------

